# FIFA 12 Clubhouse



## LifeOnMars (Oct 2, 2011)

*Members* 

Club Chairman - *LifeOnMars*       Position - *CAM*





 (Oh god I look a bit like Wayne "Shrek" Rooney  )




*Useful links For Getting Started*

FIFA 12 Forum PC Discussion

EA Sports Football - This keeps track of your online stats and allows you to view your uploaded media such as Replays/Screenshots

Create Your Gameface 

Downloadable Virtual Pro - Full Accomplishment List(Notepad Format)




Let's get a TPU team together and battle it out online. We need to get a few names together and then sort out things like the team name, positions you want to play (you will need to create your virtual pro), team kit and so forth.

Let me know what you EAID is for the game, it will take a while but we can then get registered in a league and have regular club matches. 

PM me if anyone wants to help out with this task it would be very much appreciated as I'm not that experienced in online gaming but this game has my 100% attention as it's so awesome


----------



## kurosagi01 (Oct 2, 2011)

I play it on Ps3 and i have to say being a unregular football/fifa player i am getting quite addicted to it now i just want get better and better and beat people online now haha,after losing several times on Saturday night to same guy i've improved a lot today against my uncle who plays football games a lot but not as often now. But he still knows how to play game really good.
PSN: kurosagi01


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 7, 2011)

Ill join when i sort out the stupid firewall problem, Upnp is enabled, ports are forwarded and its still giving me shit, funny how every other online game own or program i use works fine without even having to forward ports.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 10, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Ill join when i sort out the stupid firewall problem, Upnp is enabled, ports are forwarded and its still giving me shit, funny how every other online game own or program i use works fine without even having to forward ports.



Make sure origin isnt firewalled


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 10, 2011)

animal007uk said:


> Ill join when i sort out the stupid firewall problem, Upnp is enabled, ports are forwarded and its still giving me shit, funny how every other online game own or program i use works fine without even having to forward ports.



That's a shame mate, I'm on wireless and I've had no issues. Unfortunately, port forwarding and all that stuff is not something I know alot about.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 10, 2011)

I've tryed everything, Turned all firewalls on and off, Forwarded all post then pinged them to see if they were open and as expected they were, Made sure origin has full access and it still says firewall restricted lol, Funny how every other online EA game i have works fine and every other program works fine.

Great game though, Been playing ti most the day


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 10, 2011)

Add me to the clubhouse! I play on PS3.

PSN: f22a4bandit (go figure )


----------

